# Easiest & Most Cost Effective Way to ship Parcels



## TNTRower

Does anyone have any suggestions on sending small packages back to the states? I looking to send a couple of small gifts to my daughter and wife. Box may be 20cm sq and maybe 1 kilogram.

What are peoples' experience with this?

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

*ship parcels to the States....*



TNTRower said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on sending small packages back to the states? I looking to send a couple of small gifts to my daughter and wife. Box may be 20cm sq and maybe 1 kilogram.
> 
> What are peoples' experience with this?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi there:

Have you checked out Mail Boxes Etc...? I know that there are several locations all over Italy... they may be able to help you! 

Let me know how that works for you.

Ciao
Sally


----------

